# Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?



## frogi (3. August 2005)

*Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*

Hi,
weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Brenner auch ein Eingabegerät ist, falls nicht dann bitte verschieben, danke.


----------



## B3NDER (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*



			
				frogi am 03.08.2005 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Brenner auch ein Eingabegerät ist, falls nicht dann bitte verschieben, danke.




Auf Arbeitsplatz rechtsklick>Eigenschaften klicken>Hardware>Geräte Manager>DVD/CD-Rom-Laufwerke klicken


----------



## maxx2003 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*



			
				frogi am 03.08.2005 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Brenner auch ein Eingabegerät ist, falls nicht dann bitte verschieben, danke.


Falls es ein Markenbrenner ist, dann steht der Schriftzug auf der Blende drauf.


----------



## frogi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*

wenn ich auf arbeitsplatz und eigenschaften gehe, dann steht da nix von hardware.
ne is kein markenbrenner -> nix auf der blende


----------



## B3NDER (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*



			
				frogi am 03.08.2005 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich auf arbeitsplatz und eigenschaften gehe, dann steht da nix von hardware.
> ne is kein markenbrenner -> nix auf der blende




haste eine Verknüpfung von deinem Arbeitsplatz aufn Desktop?


----------



## frogi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*



> haste eine Verknüpfung von deinem Arbeitsplatz aufn Desktop?



ja, die hab ich angeklickt. war falsch ?


----------



## HanFred (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*



			
				frogi am 03.08.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> > haste eine Verknüpfung von deinem Arbeitsplatz aufn Desktop?
> 
> 
> 
> ja, die hab ich angeklickt. war falsch ?


nimm die aus dem startmenu.
bzw. öffne den arbeitsplatz und rechtsklicke gleich dein DVD-gerät, da hast du dann auch einen "hardware" tab. da sind alle laufwerke aufgelistet, auch dein brenner.


----------



## DaNoNe29 (3. August 2005)

*AW: Wie finde ich heraus wie mein Brenner heißt ?*

Hi,...
für ganz schwierige fälle    kannst du auch :
Start--->Systemsteuerung---->System---->Hardware(in den Reitern oben)--->Gerätemanager--->DVD-Cd/Laufwerke Da müßte es stehen!  

MFG
DaNoNe


----------

